# SIM 180 vs BMW 1 Series 120D.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all..........:wave:

Hope everyone is well, here is another detail from me in a slightly 'challenging environment' this week..........:doublesho

Basically this car is being sold at the moment, don't believe it's up for sale as yet but it's not being used and the detail was organised to be prepped ready for selling, this was one of those details where you really need to know a lot about the car before you do it............

It's a friend of a friend's motor but the funny thing with this detail was it took me back to an area where I used to go to school, so much so I had travelled past the location twice a day on the school bus, little did I know I would be back here years down the road.........:car:

Anyway, the car was left for me on a farm, yep you heard it a farm, I turned up driving down this rock filled lane known as a makeshift road, grinding the Superb all the way along thinking, this has better be the place, then as the road opened a rather large dusty road led to a just as dusty barn with the BMW parked in the corner, this would be my 'church' for the day.........:lol:

This is what I was greated with:










Already sensing the tyres had been replaced due to the visible old wheel weights on the outside of the wheel:










Bit of a dink here:




























Er, not too sure what has happened here:










Nasty scratches:



















Any plenty of swirls:



















Dirty windscreen and super dusty dashboard........:doublesho










Road kill:










Oh oh..........:doublesho























































Windscreen from inside:



















Dusty sills:














































One very dusty Engine Bay:




























With some insulation and leaves on board:



















So as you can see it seriously needed some TLC, having not seen the car until this I was slightly taken a back and had to slightly change tactic's to ensure I got the car to a respectable level for the day.........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

As always I start with the wheels and again as always I wanted to get them off the car so with the use of 'Team Costco', the Jack and Mat came out:










Then I placed the wheel on my new Planet Polish RimMat and after some adjustment with the spacer's for the wheel I was ready to go:



















Rinsing first:










Megs Wheel Brightner applied:










Aggitated with a Wheel Schmitt:










Smaller areas were attended too with a Detailer Brush:










AS Tardis then applied:



















Followed by some Iron Cut:



















This left me with the following:










Then onto the front:










Aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










I used the Vikan Hard Brush for the smaller spoke gaps and wheel bolt holes:



















Left it looking as follows after a rinse:










The wheel was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then sealed the wheel with some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:










This was then buffed off:










While each wheel was off I attended to the arches and I am pretty sure that most of the farm was on the arches:










After a rinse you could see the amount moved:



















All the other wheels were attended too in the same manner and the arches as well, Driver's Rear Arch - Before:










After:










Driver's Front Arch - Before:










Megs APC applied:










Megs Large Brush aggitated:










After:










I did encounter one problem with the wheels however, as stated it was clear the wheels had been fitted with some new rubber at some point and after a chat with Dan, the owner it had been done at a BMW dealer, looks like someone had some problems with a wheel nut, I had the correct sized socket but I didn't do this.........:doublesho










Wheel bolt was to be replaced after the detail by Dan.......:thumb:

At this point I decided to carry on getting dirt out of the car and attended to the Engine Bay - removing the leave's first:










Rinsing:



















Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with a Detailer Brush:



















Leaving the following:










The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:










Then foamed:










I then went around the car with some Megs APC and Detailer Brushes attending to the Petrol Cap, Door Shuts and Spoiler:


















































































Then the car was rinsed and foamed again, into the wash bucket with a Lambswool Wash Mitt:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse Bucket:










This was then repeated on the rest of the car, leaving the following:










Then a quick rinse down:










I then drove the car back into the barn:










I then clayed the car with some Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay using Megs Last Touch as lube but as my camera battery died at this point, had forgotten to charge it the night before, I put it on charge and the next pics were after claying..........

Megs Last Touch was then applied:










Then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Before working with the Rotary I taped up the car using some 3M 3434 tape:










So time for some correction.........:buffer:

Now at this point I was way behind schedule, I had taken a while on the wheels and the environment wasn't the easiest to work in, was like living back on the farm, trouble was the marks on the paintwork were pretty bad on most panels and I knew I had to make the car look respectable but also had a very heavily soiled interior to deal with.........:doublesho

I tried a few combinations on a few panels and in some case 3M Fast Cut Plus with a blob of 3M Ultra Fine worked well but on other's it wasn't behaving well, so I switched to Megs 105 and refined with Megs 205..........:buffer:

BMW paint is tough and this was no different and with so many deep RDS marks I had to remove as much as possible but didn't have the time in one day to go to a high level of correction, more of an enhancement really this one..........

Passenger Rear Wing - Before:



















After:



















Tailgate - Before:










After:










Driver's Side Rear Wing - Before:



















After:



















The car was corrected to this sort of level all the way around, some panels took longer to get a better finish and some shorter, the Front Wing's were probably the worst panels on the car to what looked like hedge scrapes.......:doublesho

Rolling the car back out of the barn it looked as follows:










Plenty of polish and dust onboard now:










I then rinsed the car:



















Back inside I applied some Megs Last Touch:










Then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Onto some of the smaller details now, the Driver's Key Door Lock was pretty grubby - Before:










Using some tooth picks, Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth - After:










I worked on the exhaust with some Autosol, Wirewool and a Microfibre Cloth - Before:










After:










Now onto the fun part, the interior, I don't have the use of a Wet and Dry Vac but clearly this car needed it badly, I could only do what I could with what I had so I used Henry, a Microfibre Dusting Mitt, Megs Quick Out, Megs APC and a Megs Slide Lock Detail Brush:










I then used some Megs Glass Cleaning and some Glass Cleaning Cloths:










I applied some Halfords Rain Repellent to the Front Windscreen via an Applicator Pad:










On the inside I used the Wonder Bonnet:










Last touch for inside was some CG Apple Scent:










The engine bay was dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad but I forgot a picture........:thumb:

Staying away from Zaino again I went with the Black Fire Wet Diamond All Finsih Paint Protection via the supplied Applicator Pad:










This was followed by Black Fire Midnight Sun Wax via the supplied Applicator Pad:










Finally some Black Fire Deep Gloss Spray was applied:










I then applied some Megs Hyper Dressing to the wheel arches:










Last but not least some AS Highsytle via a Paint Brush on the tyres:










*The Results:*

Worth pointing out here from the start that this detail was completed in a barn on a farm, there is dust on the tyres, on the interior driver's side where I got in and out of the car to take pictures, no excuse but not an ideal environemt at all, both tyres and driver's side was cleaned before I left the farm........:thumb:

*In the Barn:*









































































*Out of the Barn:*

























































































































































































































So a few things to learn from this detail and as stated in many sections all over this forum, every detail there is something new to learn........:thumb:

Always see the car before you agree to help a friend out and also be clear on what you can achieve, on the same note, for me it's clear I need to invest in a Wet and Dry Vac.............more importantly it's easier working with Jules............:lol:

Dan was happy with the car and I think it's a great improvement, if more time had been given then obviously the smaller details could have been attended too but for me 9AM until 9PM was a tough day..........:thumb:

Comments good or bad welcome as always..........


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work again Simon :thumb: wet vac - take a look at the vax 6131 
how are you finding the SIM180?
(i take it the pedals and mat became dirty again after moving the car around?..)


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Super job!


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Another miracle worked, great finish to what was, I think, a car in quite a terrible condition - good work as usual :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Flipping heck Si, I've seen some bad cars but that was pushing it!! Great effort there and spot on turnaround to really enhance the car and surely now making it a much more saleable vehicle, top work!!


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Now its sell able,Great job and i dont envy you.Bloody BM paint


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What a ruddy mess but it looks great now.


----------



## jimex01 (Aug 17, 2006)

:thumb: Superb results mate :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

That was hard work I bet, great results in one day. I like the look of the Wonder bonnet, where did you get this from?

Interesting post, thanks!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Well done Baker :thumb:

Massive improvement!!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

i honestly don't know how someone can drive around in a car that filthy. The exterior is kinda understandable, but that interior was just simply disgusting :doublesho

Great turnaround as always though. Wicked job :thumb:


----------



## Glenn_23 (May 30, 2010)

Great turnaround, Superb Work.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Wouldn't have thought he will have many problems selling that now!...cracking effort fella:thumb:

To 99% of the population/potential buyers that looks a $1m..after your 12hr mission


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Excellent turn around considering the state of the car and the dusty environment.

Blackfire products certainly get good reviews in other parts of the forum, are you favouring them more now than the zaino products?


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris_VRS said:


> Wouldn't have thought he will have many problems selling that now!...cracking effort fella:thumb:
> 
> To 99% of the population/potential buyers that looks a $1m..after your 12hr mission


+1 on Chris's comments

Brilliant job Mr B, 12 hours takes some staying power and you're absolutely right about seeing the car beforehand, I've been caught by 'friends' with the its not that bad opening line!! :doublesho

*Q. Do you use any interior trim product? In the same vain do you do exerior rubber and black plastic with anything?* I used my AG bumper care on a Zafira today using a wax applicator sponge which spread really well and went a surprisingly long way.

For correction I bet you were at least grateful that most of the car was paint matched so only around the windows needed taping up :thumb:

Thanks for posting, regards Ian


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Car looks a million times better now....good job mate!

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> nice work again Simon :thumb: wet vac - take a look at the vax 6131
> how are you finding the SIM180?
> (i take it the pedals and mat became dirty again after moving the car around?..)


The Vax 6131 is on the list mate, think I will make an investment after coming back from the USA..........as for the SIM 180, it's a good mahcine in my opinon but I only have the Silverline and Makita to compare it too, the Makita is lighter, better to control, better speed controller and motor, of an quieter but the SIM 180 does a good job and having used it a lot lately I think I will move on to another machine again when I am back from the USA...........Jules has even used it now.............:thumb:

With regards to the pedals and mat, I stated this just after the 'The Results' title.......:thumb:



SimonBash said:


> That was hard work I bet, great results in one day. I like the look of the Wonder bonnet, where did you get this from?
> 
> Interesting post, thanks!


Have a search on eBay mate and you will find them on there, I bought this one in the USA last year...........:thumb:



Dizzle77 said:


> i honestly don't know how someone can drive around in a car that filthy. The exterior is kinda understandable, but that interior was just simply disgusting :doublesho
> 
> Great turnaround as always though. Wicked job :thumb:


I also don't know how you can drive around with the interior in that state but I guess we are all different.............



Chris_VRS said:


> Wouldn't have thought he will have many problems selling that now!...cracking effort fella:thumb:
> 
> To 99% of the population/potential buyers that looks a $1m..after your 12hr mission


Thanks Chris, at one point I was going to give you a call but then thought it might take you a while to get there on your bike.................



richard33dees said:


> Excellent turn around considering the state of the car and the dusty environment.
> 
> Blackfire products certainly get good reviews in other parts of the forum, are you favouring them more now than the zaino products?


Yeah Black Fire is regarded well on here and it's one of the reasons I sourced some, had spoken to my a fellow DW member in the USA for some advice and while he prefer's Zaino like me, Black Fire was worth a punt, been working well with it of late but I do prefer Zaino still..........:thumb:



orienteer said:


> +1 on Chris's comments
> 
> Brilliant job Mr B, 12 hours takes some staying power and you're absolutely right about seeing the car beforehand, I've been caught by 'friends' with the its not that bad opening line!! :doublesho
> 
> ...


Interior trim wise I use 303 Aerospace Protectant or Megs Hyper Dressing, have been using the later more and more as it performs well on exterior trim and can be dilluted to your requirements.............:thumb:

It is nice to work on motor's where you don't have to tape up much trim............


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice work as usual Lad nice one!


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

The before-shots are really shocking. I wouldn't like to sit in this car...

But now it looks pretty fine! :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic transformation is one hell of a testing environment:thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

mega mate, top job


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Very interesting. Great result considering what you were faced with and the time available. You must have worked like a Trojan!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Good work mate :thumb:


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

Great work in 12 hours . . . . . :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Crook2001 (Jul 20, 2010)

superb


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Nice job on a right dog! Well done mate. That wonder window tickler looks the nuts! I hate windscreen cleaning!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Good job Si on a dog of a motor.

H


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

NIce work as always fella :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Maxym said:


> Very interesting. Great result considering what you were faced with and the time available. You must have worked like a Trojan!


I just put the music on the old iPhone and then I am away, next thing you know it's home time............:lol:



GIZTO29 said:


> Nice job on a right dog! Well done mate. That wonder window tickler looks the nuts! I hate windscreen cleaning!


I also hate doing windows but like with many things on the detailing front, there is always the right product for the job...........this one certain helps..........:thumb:


----------



## sasko (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome job in a difficult environment - almost chasing your tail constantly to keep up with the dust!!

Couple of quick questions - how long do the wheels take you? I have just bought a trolley jack and plan to do my ST wheels as part of a day long detail. Also do you ever cover any of the engine before rinsing/washing - again I plan to do my ST engine?

Cheers
Sam


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

sasko said:


> Awesome job in a difficult environment - almost chasing your tail constantly to keep up with the dust!!
> 
> Couple of quick questions - how long do the wheels take you? I have just bought a trolley jack and plan to do my ST wheels as part of a day long detail. Also do you ever cover any of the engine before rinsing/washing - again I plan to do my ST engine?
> 
> ...


When working on your own motor I am sure like me you will take a lot longer to complete the work to a level your happy too, for me when doing this sort of detail in a day, I have to try and get the wheels up to as good a level as possible, products are key to this and having the right tools to do the job in an effective timely manner.

I usually spend around a couple of hours on the wheels but this always depends on how contaminated they are, always vaires and obviously if the wheel design is intricate with lots of spokes then it will take longer if heaviluy soiled...........

As for the engine bay, don't be too afraid of them, on older motor's you need to be careful but the newer motor's have so much plastic it's pretty safe, don't wash directly near anything that is power or electrical related but I always run the engine while working in the engine bay to dry off any water quickly............:detailer:


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

your a legend m8,top job
they well an truly got there moneys worth out of ya


----------



## sasko (Oct 22, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> When working on your own motor I am sure like me you will take a lot longer to complete the work to a level your happy too, for me when doing this sort of detail in a day, I have to try and get the wheels up to as good a level as possible, products are key to this and having the right tools to do the job in an effective timely manner.
> 
> I usually spend around a couple of hours on the wheels but this always depends on how contaminated they are, always vaires and obviously if the wheel design is intricate with lots of spokes then it will take longer if heaviluy soiled...........
> 
> As for the engine bay, don't be too afraid of them, on older motor's you need to be careful but the newer motor's have so much plastic it's pretty safe, don't wash directly near anything that is power or electrical related but I always run the engine while working in the engine bay to dry off any water quickly............:detailer:


You are right always take my time with my own pride and joy!! I did notice the iron cut you were using is that good stuff?? Currently Bilberry is my weapon of choice but find even at low dilution levels it doesn't do the really bad stuff.

Impressed by your work mate, if your ever down Andover way let me know would love to do a 'learning' detail on my car with you. Have to say i am oftewn a bit nervous to try doing stuff particularly with the rotary but getting there!! :buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

sasko said:


> You are right always take my time with my own pride and joy!! I did notice the iron cut you were using is that good stuff?? Currently Bilberry is my weapon of choice but find even at low dilution levels it doesn't do the really bad stuff.
> 
> Impressed by your work mate, if your ever down Andover way let me know would love to do a 'learning' detail on my car with you. Have to say i am oftewn a bit nervous to try doing stuff particularly with the rotary but getting there!! :buffer:


I was given some Bilberry to try from HC1001 on here and it performed well in it's first use but on wheels I had previously sealed, as for it's cleaning ability I can't comment but most of the wheels I have worked on really do need Iron Cut and Tardis to get the best cleaning effect............:thumb:

Glad my posts are of use to you and I don't intend to be around in Andover but you never know.............


----------



## sasko (Oct 22, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> I was given some Bilberry to try from HC1001 on here and it performed well in it's first use but on wheels I had previously sealed, as for it's cleaning ability I can't comment but most of the wheels I have worked on really do need Iron Cut and Tardis to get the best cleaning effect............:thumb:
> 
> Glad my posts are of use to you and I don't intend to be around in Andover but you never know.............


Think I'll be adding both Iron Cut and Tardis to my collection asap!!
Cheers
Sam


----------

